# Lightening Screen Savers



## SimonStern2 (Feb 26, 2009)

I have the "Absolute Power" skin from decal girl, so I wanted some matching "Lightening" themed screen savers. I thought I'd share:


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Spectacular! Thank you for posting them.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Sooooooo yah, I couldn't resist this one, with the water and all that.


----------



## krissynae (Feb 21, 2009)

Beautiful photos. I love lightning photos


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Whoa!!  Trekker totally needs to see these!!  He has a lightning skin (decalgirl) and a Lightning Strangedog cover....

*YELLS* TREKKER, LOOKEE HERE!!!!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I think these are well-suited to the Kindle's B&W display.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Those are all very cool- I love them!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

WOW I love the lightening SS's!   Good job.


----------

